# How to Have Fun Alone



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

So, you're by yourself? No friends around, no parents around...no one but you! Don't sit there being lonely and bored! Enjoy that "me time". 
 
*Steps:*


Have you caught up on everything you need to catch up on? The best thing about "me time" is you're not going to have any interruptions. So, catch up on that English paper, study for that history test next week, clean your room, and work on that science project. Use this time to your advantage. 
Go outside and enjoy nature. A solo hike allows you to observe nature without distractions of friends. You'll be surprise how fun and relaxing watching the clouds go by can be. 
Pamper yourself. Since you're by yourself, now you can finally give yourself that manicure and pedicure. Arch your eyebrows (but avoid over-arching due to boredom) and give yourself a facial. Take a nice warm candle light bubble bath and enjoy being alone. 
Take lots of random pictures. Take the most random pictures of yourself; pictures of your feet, pictures of you acting silly and sticking your tongue out or the kitchen sink.This is a great way to just have fun! 
Read a book! Find a nice comfy spot, with a cold glass of sweet tea and read, read, read! It doesn't even have to be a book, it can be the latest issue of a magazine. 
Pop in a movie, make some popcorn and have a "movie night". 
Experiment in the kitchen. Make a new fruit smoothie or funny shaped pancake! Let your inner chef be revealed! 
Turn on some music and dance in front of the mirror. 
Go in your closet and mix and match your clothes. You can have fun just playing dress-up. 
Go on the Internet and re-do your Myspace page or website, play with your Neopets, play games, catch up on the latest celebrity gossip on-line or edit on wikiHow! 
Write in your notebook. Write a poem, draw a picture, write a letter to someone (or even yourself), make a list of things you want to do in your life or just write down a shopping list. 
Reorganize your room! 
Do you have a pet? Go walk your dog. Exercise in the house if it's raining by working out to music! 
Make a Scrapbook.
Call someone you haven't heard from in a while. 
Read. Reading is a very good way to pass the time when there is something that interests you. You will eventually become hooked on the book and lose track of time. This will make it seem to go by quicker and you will be enjoying yourself. 
Drive somewhere fun; go to the mall and look around shops, you don't have to buy anything if you don't want to, you can just browse through things and see what there are. Maybe drive to the beach and spend your day getting a tan or swimming. You could drive to the movie theaters and see a movie or go to a park, enjoy the fresh air, and think about things. The possibilities are endless! 
Watch some tv. You could watch a sports station if that's what interests you, you could watch MTV which always has some interesting reality show on or some music. Maybe move your TV into your kitchen and turn on the food network and make something, there are a lot of different things that could spark an interest in you! 
Listen to music. There are so many genres and sub genres that finding something you like will be easy. You could go to Myspace music and look through the genres there or go to Youtube and search for a band you've heard of or a rap artist. With music you can do more then listen to it, you can listen to the lyrics and try to interpret what they mean, you could try to learn how to play the instruments from the song on guitar, bass, drums, or maybe you could just sing the words from the song! Dance to the music, sing with it, play air guitar, or you could just sit in a big comfy chair, look out the window and eat some chips and just chill for a little. It will be very enjoyable and you will pass the time. 
Exercise. Jog around the house with your music, or outside on the side walk, or on a treadmill. Do some push ups, stand on your ankles or toes for a long time or you could sit against the wall. There are many other articles saying good exercise ideas. 
Meditate. There's nothing quite like it. 
Travel to foreign places. Without a friend telling you where to go and what to do, the sky is the limit! 
Take up a sport. So often there is something we've always wanted to do, but we've been waiting for other people to do it with. Life is short. Just do it. There are plenty of groups you can join, where you'd meet more like-minded people anyway... 
Write a book. The time may never come again when you will have such perfect aloneness - so make the most of it. 
Start painting, needlework, knitting, pottery, or some other form of craft-making. 
Think great thoughts without someone interrupting them with chatter. 
Observe other people. Groups of people are especially interesting... 
Play a video game! They put you into a different world where you live another life. Already have the game? Play it online! Go register online and buy the cheapest of any possible online package (To see if you like playing online with other people from around the world), and play multiplayer. Still bored or online play not an option? Ask yourself "Have I beaten this game on the hardest difficulty? Have I achieved all the side missions and goals, or have I attained my own personal agendas?" If the answer is no, give the game another play through, and try new things. 
Tired of doing your hair the same old way? Try coming up with new ways to style your hair! Come up with enough styles to do your hair differently for a week, or even a whole month! 
Learn something new. Either a formal course at a community college or church program or self-study on the internet. You'd be surprised what courses are offered for free. 
 
 
Source: wikiHow




.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I've noticed that you seem to like posting guides.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Mwahahaha... it's only twice.


.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

OR... you could do something you personally enjoy


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

"How to have fun alone" sounds like a euphemism for masturbation.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

jochris said:


> "How to have fun alone" sounds like a euphemism for masturbation.


I am so glad I'm not the only one that thought that... :mellow:

So... +1, my friend.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Haha make that +2


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Now we know which thread titles seem to attract you all. :wink:








(+3)


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Nah, I clicked on this because I noticed that WQ has posted another guide. A recent pattern I had noticed.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Stroganoff.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow! You guys are in heat! 


.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

+4 haha

you cant blame us for subconscious needs :tongue:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

jochris said:


> "How to have fun alone" sounds like a euphemism for masturbation.





Kevinaswell said:


> Stroganoff.


???:mellow:???


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

Eylrid said:


> ???:mellow:???


its a euphamism dont worry lol


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

+5... my god WQ, why do you insist upon erupting your dirty, sticky thoughts all over the forum!


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Mwahahahaa... I'm glad I'm not the only horny bitch in this forum. :blushed:


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I wouldn't say I'm a "horny bitch". I'm just aware of sexual innuendos.
Well well, what have you admitted to WQ? :wink:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Ummm... that I'm a horny bitch?? :tongue:


.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

+6 ...and that's why I clicked on it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

+7






Damn, my mind is really messed up right now. :happy:


----------

